# Humour



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

What do they say "always look on the bright side......................."

Thanks to gCaptain.................

http://gcaptain.com/dozens-cars-slide-ship-heavy-seas/

answers on a post card.............


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Most of the vehicles on the video seem to be freewheeling rather than sliding, and there's little evidence (if any) of lashings or wheel chocks.
I find it hard to believe that vehicles could be transported in this manner, even when the sea conditions were anything other than those causing a gentle roll, which was certainly not the case on this voyage.

Ron.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Ron, Tried to post this yesterday but it blanked for some reason! I watch the video and it brought to mind something similar. It would seem some things never change. Back in 1970, sailing on supply ships from Great Yarmouth and Lowestoft to the North Sea gas fields. We loaded hired compressors and welding machines still with their wheels on. They were roped down, but in heavy weather they would break loose and most ended up going over the stern. It took awhile but they came up with steel frames with skids in which the plant was contained, can't remember if the wheels we removed any it cut down on the losses. Bill Morrison


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

I was wondering if the soundtrack to the video, which sounds like Russian to me, is something along the lines of
" Get out there and start lashing them down."
" P--s off, YOU get out there..."


----------

